# Testes Drop



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

How long before a puppies testicles drop? Can it take 4 months?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

They say it can take that long but I and another local lady were both hoping for a second testicle on our dogs and neither one ever dropped.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah same here I was told by the vet -the testicle could drop sometimes it just takes a little longer. It never came down. I have read sometimes it does and sometimes it does not.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, can you see or feel the non-descended testicle? One male pup in the past had the second drop at 6 months. It popped in and out for quite some time so the testicle was close the scrotum to start with. My vet told me to massage it into the scrotum several times a day so I did. At one point it was too big pop back inside and it stayed where it belonged. Always glad when they both are down in male puppies.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I remember about the massaging the area of where the missing testicle would be. Max’s retained testicle winded up being near his kidneys so it was not hopeful. The massaging was suggested by our vet so ask them about it- it’s worth a try.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

We had him at the vet today who noticed that the testes have not dropped and most likely would not . The other vet also had a look and said that they will most likely not drop and could affect the kidneys, and even become cancerous. Puppy is now 8 1/2 weeks old. I will take a chance and see if they will drop. I am rather annoyed with the breeder.


----------



## IronhideKennels (Jul 20, 2016)

At 8.5 weeks I have had a few GSD puppies with one down or none down. They have all came down so far by 16 weeks. But there is a chance that they won't as well. It isn't unheard of to take up to 6 months for both to descend. Not usual, but not abnormal either.

I would never sell a dog at 8 weeks without both testes down IF the dog is intended for breeding/performance. If the dog is going as a companion, my contract states I will pay the difference in price if the neuter costs more due to a retained testicle. 

I've had one rescue (PomxChi) who had only one testicle drop. I waited until he was 18-20 months old then had him neutered. I don't generally neuter any of my animals, however since he had to have one taken, and had finished growing, we decided to just take both testicles. There is an option to leave the descended testicle if you want to retain the hormones.

I definitely wouldn't rush into anything - I would still allow monorchid or cryptorchid dogs to reach full growth before I would castrate. The retained testicle *CAN* become cancerous or cause other complications if left. If you have access to a repro vet in your area, it may be worth a consult if you were hoping to keep him intact


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I like to see them down by 8 weeks. My husky had a retained testicle, I kept hoping it would drop, it never did. A bigger life-threat is testicular torsion- this happened to my dog, just before 4 th of July weekend, when he was around 3. Vet removed the retained, and we left the descended. No further issues. But, generally if the testicle isn't dropped by 8-12 weeks, it won't. 

This is a genetic issue, so it's best not to breed a dog who has a retained testicle.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

When I first got my puppy at eight weeks, only one was descended. The vet told me to wait until 3/4 months and he would check again. At three months, he said the "retained" one was just set further back. But if I decided to neuter him, he wouldn't have to go looking for it since it was right there...just hadn't dropped. Between 4 and 5 months, it had dropped on its own. There is hope.

Even if it didn't drop, the vet said I could wait until full maturity before I had him neutered.


----------

